# please help me find a website



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Years ago, I used to get on a website called "steph's country cooking' or something similar. It had monthly menus with links for recipes, plus recipe and hints sections. The old address is not working. Anyone familiar with this site that could point me in the right direction? Google's not working for me on this.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Moldy! I had a link to her place a long, long time ago, lol. It was called Steph's Country Kitchen Goodness. I found this, I think it's the same person, but she's switched to a blog. 

http://www.stephanieskitchen.com/


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

moldy, I liked visiting that website. Lots of great ideas and recipes. I had forgotten about it.
I'm off to check out the link calliemoonbeam shared - thanks.

prairiegirl


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, several people said she was the same one, but after looking at that blog a little more, she seems a little too "uptown" to be the old Steph, lol, or maybe she's just changed her style.

But the good news is...I went to the Internet Wayback Machine and found what looks to be a good useable version of the old Steph's Country Kitchen Goodness. Woo hoo!  I haven't checked all the links, but clicked on seven or eight and they worked fine. Thanks for reminding me of this site Moldy!

http://web.archive.org/web/20080212004149/http://www.stephskitchen.com/


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

That's it, Callie!! You rock! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

No problem, glad I could help! I'm glad to see it again too.


----------

